# Office 365 >  >  Roster Issue

## Raegan2016

Hi All 

I have been trying to create a roster that self populates horizontaly and highlights any overlap and also tracks positions. 

The inputs are the start date, days on & days off. Id like to colour the different positions.

Roster.JPG

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers

----------


## xladept

Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.  

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window (or use the paperclip icon).

----------


## Raegan2016

> Hi All 
> 
> I have been trying to create a roster that self populates horizontaly and highlights any overlap and also tracks positions. 
> 
> The inputs are the start date, days on & days off. Id like to colour the different positions.
> 
> Attachment 459478
> 
> If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated 
> ...



Is anyone able to assist. ???????

----------


## xladept

If you post a sample workbook, I'll try to help you and so may some others :Cool:

----------


## Raegan2016

Sorry guys, I'm new to the format

http://www.excelforum.com/attachment...1&d=1463296869

----------


## xladept

Hi Raegan,

Try this:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Directions for running the routine(s) just supplied						

If you haven't used macros before you'll need to go to:						
File- options - trust center -trust center settings - macro settings , 						
the second option down (disable all macros with notification)						

   Then -                                Copy the code to the clipboard						

                                                Open your Workbook						

                                    Press ALT + F11 to open the Visual Basic Editor.						

                        	Select "Module" from the Insert menu					

           		Type "Option Explicit" then paste the code under it				

                With the cursor between Sub and End Sub press F5 (F8 to Single Step)						

                                                            OR						

                                    Press ALT + Q to close the code window.						

                          Press ALT + F8 then double click on the macro name						
*Be sure to save the book with the code as Macro-Enabled

----------


## Raegan2016

Hi 

thanks for that but i have somehow caused in issue whilst trying to introduce some additional functions.

I want to add a count function adding personal per day and also seperate the positions to allow for constant onsite supervision and an L3

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers

----------


## Raegan2016

anyone out there??? please help me out, it would make my life a lot easier at the moment??

thanks

----------


## xladept

Hi Raegan,

To do what you're asking, I'd need more explanation - some examples would be even better :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

This will at least take care of the unanticipated Days On = 0:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Raegan2016

I need the rostered days on to link to the title. as attached.

----------


## xladept

This works :Smilie: 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## adamshek

Hi I have a column that includes positive and some of the positive have matching negative numbers I like to search for the pairs of positive and negative and write the pairs first then the rest of the numbers.  Here is an example
1
2
3
4
5
-1
-2

after sorting the column should look like this:
1
-1
2
-2
3
4
5 

I appreciate your help.

----------

